# 2012 opener



## Guest

272 days till October 13th :beer:


----------



## Guest

*255 days* :beer:


----------



## Guest

240 days oke:


----------



## wybirdhunter

That like what 34 days in "dog" days right?

That sounds better than 240! yish...thats a lotta days....


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

160 days! Can't wait!


----------



## KurtR

counted 132 birds from mobridge to eagle butte yesterday going to be another great year


----------



## the professor

KurtR said:


> counted 132 birds from mobridge to eagle butte yesterday going to be another great year


Eagle Butte...now that's a party town. :lol:


----------



## KurtR

yep grab your camo 211's and lets roll. :rock:


----------



## BirdJ

Should be a great season since we didn't have a winter like we did the last 2 years!!! If we don't get to much rain during the nesting season? we should have a good one!! Hope you folks up in ND. will have a good hatch also? Sounds like you can use one!!!


----------



## TEALMAN

Sodak boys have you been seeing alot of broods? Fall can't get hear soon enough.


----------



## KurtR

all over


----------



## indsport

Have seen but few broods around here. Not much left for nesting. On the other hand, the new addition to the pack is now 5 months old, swapping between sharp stylish points while responding to commands and in the next minute turning dumber than a bag of hammers that won't listen to anyone. Hope there are at least a couple of pheasants around this fall for him to find but so far, pretty grim.


----------



## hwdeuce

Less then 65 days till early goose starts 
Ohh so so close


----------



## deacon

KurtR said:


> counted 132 birds from mobridge to eagle butte yesterday going to be another great year


Kurt, thanks.
:beer: 
Now that is good news!!! :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

52 days !!!!!!!! This is getting close!


----------



## indsport

Working my dogs in what little CRP still remains around my location and finding few birds and even fewer broods. Flushed more fox than pheasants the past three days and the last CRP has been hayed or burned in preparation for conversion to cropland. Definitely grim where I live and expecting to have to travel to other parts of the state for any hunting this year.


----------



## indsport

Just got back from a 20 mile loop scouting the places I hunted pheasants the last 20 years. All but one quarter section of plots land was mowed, burned or plowed under. Of the 34 quarters that used to be in grass (3 of them since the soil bank days) that I hunted the last 20 years, 75% are planted to corn and beans, another 10% is being broken out this year, and the remaining 15% were mowed. When we rolled up to one place we have hunted for years, my dog jumped out of the car in anticipation, took one run toward the field, turned around and looked at me, whimpered and came back to lay by the vehicle. The good old days of soil bank when I started hunting and the past 15 or so years when CRP was in place were probably the last of the good old days. I doubt I will ever see it again in my lifetime. So much for pheasant hunting for our family this year. :roll:


----------



## TEALMAN

Welcome to western MN. Corn and soybeans as far as the eye can see.


----------



## BirdJ

TEALMAN said:


> Welcome to western MN. Corn and soybeans as far as the eye can see.


So what! If you don't have habitat you don't have squat!!!! oke: End of story!!!!!


----------



## kingcanada

TEALMAN said:


> Welcome to western MN. Corn and soybeans as far as the eye can see.


 I think I will pass! :lol:


----------



## tilley

I will pass on Minnesota as well. Biological wasteland...very sad indeed. Thank you DNR and your upland bird specialists,shallow lake specialists,large lake specialists,program coodinators,roadside wildlife biologists,etc,etc,etc, What a pathetic joke of a state.


----------



## ChukarBob

If you're ever in Washington state, check out the Columbia Basin (central WA) and Palouse for what happens when "yield" is prioritized over "habitat" / land conservation values. We used to have a substantial pheasant population in the basin and Palouse, and great pheasant harvest numbers, until 'ag' practices became much more scientific and efficient. But you can't begrudge farmers their livelihoods. It is a true dilemma, but one that does not bode well for habitat and wild things, as the world population spirals higher and higher, global markets shrink, and 'ag'' products find other uses, such as fuel. These trend do not make this bird hunter optimistic about the future.


----------



## BirdJ

ChukarBob said:


> If you're ever in Washington state, check out the Columbia Basin (central WA) and Palouse for what happens when "yield" is prioritized over "habitat" / land conservation values. We used to have a substantial pheasant population in the basin and Palouse, and great pheasant harvest numbers, until 'ag' practices became much more scientific and efficient. But you can't begrudge farmers their livelihoods. It is a true dilemma, but one that does not bode well for habitat and wild things, as the world population spirals higher and higher, global markets shrink, and 'ag'' products find other uses, such as fuel. These trend do not make this bird hunter optimistic about the future.


Agree also, but the very sad part about this whole deal is that once habit is taken out it seldoms if ever gets put back in again!!!!!! Just remember when you see that habitat tore up, just remember the fun times you had there with family and friends and enjoying the great outdoors because it will be the last.


----------



## 94NDTA

indsport said:


> Working my dogs in what little CRP still remains around my location and finding few birds and even fewer broods. Flushed more fox than pheasants the past three days and the last CRP has been hayed or burned in preparation for conversion to cropland. Definitely grim where I live and expecting to have to travel to other parts of the state for any hunting this year.


You know that is illegal, right?


----------



## slough

94NDTA said:


> indsport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working my dogs in what little CRP still remains around my location and finding few birds and even fewer broods. Flushed more fox than pheasants the past three days and the last CRP has been hayed or burned in preparation for conversion to cropland. Definitely grim where I live and expecting to have to travel to other parts of the state for any hunting this year.
> 
> 
> 
> You know that is illegal, right?
Click to expand...

Why? I think if you have permission from the landowner it's ok.


----------



## 94NDTA

slough said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indsport said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working my dogs in what little CRP still remains around my location and finding few birds and even fewer broods. Flushed more fox than pheasants the past three days and the last CRP has been hayed or burned in preparation for conversion to cropland. Definitely grim where I live and expecting to have to travel to other parts of the state for any hunting this year.
> 
> 
> 
> You know that is illegal, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? I think if you have permission from the landowner it's ok.
Click to expand...

With permission of the land owner, yes, but you cannot train (working dogs considered training) on CRP or plots. I know you cannot bring dogs into WMA's until 8-15.

They have it this way to preserve the wildlife that is there. Dogs can kill hatchlings, disrupt nests, spook/scare away birds that would normally not be, etc etc.


----------



## Vernon.Miller

37 Days Till OPENER!!!! Has anyone heard anything about the brood survey?


----------



## slough

With permission of the land owner, yes, but you cannot train (working dogs considered training) on CRP or plots. I know you cannot bring dogs into WMA's until 8-15.

They have it this way to preserve the wildlife that is there. Dogs can kill hatchlings, disrupt nests, spook/scare away birds that would normally not be, etc etc.[/quote]

I think you are right about not being able to train on plots, but on private CRP? I kinda doubt they can or would prohibit that since it's still private land even though it's in CRP. I looked through the guides and don't see anything about restricting dog training on private land. And yes you can't train on WMA's from 4/1-8/15.

Come on Opener!!


----------



## 94NDTA

With permission, yes, without permission, no. I just looked it up to be sure.


----------



## kingcanada

Well, the ND season is open for sharptails and huns now. Plenty of dog work available at this point. I won't be there for the pheasant opener, but will be soon after! Been thinking about it a bunch, even with all of the good blue grouse hunting I've had here in central Wyo. Of course sage grouse opened here today and I am at work! :******: However, the coming days are a different story and before I know it, I will be packing up the guns and the border collie for another run to North Dakota. Cackle! Cackle! Boom! :beer:


----------

